# Question about 1965 aftermarket wheel purchase.



## Tridentine (Aug 8, 2013)

Sirs,

I am new to GTO's and this forum so please excuse my naïve questions.

I just bought a Burgundy 1965 GTO.

It has the original stock wheels and original red line tires.

While I like the tires themselves, I do not like the wheels.

I am thinking of buying these 5 spoke, shiny silver rims from American Racing:

14 inch 14X7 Torq Thrust II Wheels Rims Early General Motors 5x4 75 4 0BS | eBay

Can anyone give me opinions on these wheels please?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they look too new. Although not saying they wouldn't look great on the car. I like the original Cragars which are period correct as I was told they first came out in `66.


I boned your other thread, please don't start more threads covering the same subject.


----------



## Tridentine (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Rukee.

What do Cragers from '66 look like?


----------



## Tridentine (Aug 8, 2013)

Rukee,
I like the wheels on your picture of your 65 in the snow.

Are they Cragers?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The rims on my `65 are the style. If the picture in the snow is when the car is Blue Charcoal, yes they are Cragars, if the car was white, then those were just steel wheels.
I bought these at Summit Racing, 14" on the front and 15s on the back.


----------



## Tridentine (Aug 8, 2013)

Are these wheels appropriate for a 1965 GTO, and is this a fair price for a set of 4?:
Cragar 08 61 s s Super Sport Chrome Wheel 14"x7" 5x4 75" Set of 4 61716 4 | eBay

Thank you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

How about the old style American Racing Torque Thrusts in aluminum with the dark grey spokes? Period perfect and they are an excellent wheel, too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are the style I mentioned, however I don't think the 2.625" back spacing is correct. Check this page for proper fitment.
https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html


----------



## Tridentine (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you GTO Guy, but I really prefer the brighter look.


----------



## Tridentine (Aug 8, 2013)

Rukee said:


> Those are the style I mentioned, however I don't think the 2.625" back spacing is correct. Check this page for proper fitment.
> https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html


Rukee, what is the correct back spacing for a 65, or do they differ from car to car?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not positive, but I think mine are like 4 1/2 to 4 3/4". Others may chime in too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you prefer the brighter look, you can't go wrong with Cragars. If you're rich, you could install a reproduction set of Hurst wheels and really turn some heads!!


----------

